# Cheers!



## TREAT23 (Mar 23, 2010)

Im in Amsterdam now. Is there anyone who has a squat suggestion for Me? Or anyone that wants to travel with Me towards and into Berlin. *TREAT*


----------



## klots (Mar 23, 2010)

well, depends what you need the squat for. if youre looking for a place to sleep i wouldnt reccomend just visiting random squats and asking for a place to stay as most people dont really like that. you should go to a squatbar, have a couple beers, socialize a little and youll have a place to sleep in no time. Unless youre an asshole.
if youre looking for a place to live i reccomend you visit a KSU, which is a group of experienced squatters who know the local laws inside out, and who are there to help


----------



## klots (Mar 23, 2010)

people with little to no experience with squatting in holland. 
if you don't know the laws and just go live in an abandoned house you can fuck things up for a lot of people. 
you might want to look at the dutch squatting forum as well: Kraak Forum Online - Forumoverzicht
(sorry this had to go in two posts, my phone doesnt Ã¡llow big texts)


----------

